# Eating Dinner with History



## TxBuilder (Sep 7, 2011)

If you could eat a meal with any historical figure who would if be and what would you have?


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 7, 2011)

Benjamin Franklin....Steak and potatoes....with a Lobster Butter.:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 9, 2011)

Good choice!

Anyone else? 

I was thinking Tacos with Hunter S Thompson.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 9, 2011)

Pnut butter and banana sandwiches with Elvis??? ...really, other than my dad, can't think of anyone that interests me enough. We said our last good-bye 23 years ago and I still miss him.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 14, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Pnut butter and banana sandwiches with Elvis??? ...really, other than my dad, can't think of anyone that interests me enough. We said our last good-bye 23 years ago and I still miss him.



I can appreciate that. 

What would you have with him?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 14, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> I can appreciate that.
> 
> What would you have with him?



I spent a couple of dads last years in Cocoa, FL. He had a little bass boat he kept out on the St. Johns River and we would go out a couple nites a week and catch bream/shell crackers on fly rods, fishing the reed islands. We would usually come back with at least 15-20, just enough for a good mess. We'd usually go home, clean the fish and my wife would fry them up with some fries/ hush puppies and couple cold brews. Best fish I've ever eaten and some fond memories.


----------



## mrrobinson (Sep 19, 2011)

I would want to eat some "munchies" with Jimmi Hendrix :banana:


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

mrrobinson said:


> I would want to eat some "munchies" with Jimmi Hendrix :banana:


That would be cool.


----------



## bighill (Sep 21, 2011)

she's still alive, and i wouldn't consider her quite a historical figure, but i want to eat with paula deen! oh my good lord, the food she cooks looks amazing. i would want her to cook at a backyard barbeque with my family. and i would hope that she would make her famous fried chicken....yum. ok, a little off topic. but i'm hungry...i think that's a good enough excuse


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 21, 2011)

bighill said:


> she's still alive, and i wouldn't consider her quite a historical figure, but i want to eat with paula deen! oh my good lord, the food she cooks looks amazing. i would want her to cook at a backyard barbeque with my family. and i would hope that she would make her famous fried chicken....yum. ok, a little off topic. *but i'm hungry...i think that's a good enough excuse*



Good enough for me...now dang it wheres Mrs. Oldog with those pork chops she was suppose to be cookin


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 23, 2011)

bighill said:


> she's still alive, and i wouldn't consider her quite a historical figure, but i want to eat with paula deen! oh my good lord, the food she cooks looks amazing. i would want her to cook at a backyard barbeque with my family. and i would hope that she would make her famous fried chicken....yum. ok, a little off topic. but i'm hungry...i think that's a good enough excuse



I would eat her food, don't know would choose her to eat with though.

Still, good one!


----------



## mudmixer (Sep 24, 2011)

Attila the Hun and his followers -

When they traveled across China and  the Tatar region of Asia to Hungary and Rome, they put their meat under the saddles of the horse to tenderize and warm it up for the evening meals. - Ever heard of "Steak Tartar"?

Dick
Just some rare meat, red wine and bread.

He died from a bloody nose after his wedding because it stopped his breathing.

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 24, 2011)

mudmixer said:


> Attila the Hun and his followers -
> 
> When they traveled across China and  the Tatar region of Asia to Hungary and Rome, they put their meat under the saddles of the horse to tenderize and warm it up for the evening meals. - Ever heard of "Steak Tartar"?
> 
> ...



Good to see ya Dick, been missing you round here.


----------



## SnellExperts (Sep 24, 2011)

I would probably go with the people of the original Jamestown colony. They pretty much paved the way for everything that we are today. Can't really think of what an appropriate dinner would be


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 26, 2011)

mudmixer said:


> Attila the Hun and his followers -
> 
> When they traveled across China and  the Tatar region of Asia to Hungary and Rome, they put their meat under the saddles of the horse to tenderize and warm it up for the evening meals. - Ever heard of "Steak Tartar"?
> 
> ...



In what I saw they would put wild onions to flavor it as well.


----------



## mudmixer (Sep 26, 2011)

Tx -

I don't think the Huns were interested in fine seasoning since they never grew onions and there were many seasoning to be used. - Just a ride and conquer trip of a few thousand miles with no frills and without a good bottle of red wine, so I would bring that.

Dick


----------

